# recinto presurizado = pressurized enclosure



## ElCuartoMago

hola. chequeando a ver si estoy traduciendo algo bien.

una caja en que se pone sistema de control. segun la mayoria de las paginas y discuciones que he visto parece que la palabra mas comun es recinto. entonces pressurized enclosure se traduce recinto presurizado?

YYYY

si esta abierto o perdiendo presion en inlgles hay un alarma qu notifica "low cabinet pressure". Como se traduce eso? "baja presion del recinto"?

gracias


----------



## Titi Hilda

What type of system are we talking about?

How large is the box?

It seems like the box is a cabinet...Is that right?

Saludos


----------



## ElCuartoMago

What type of system are we talking about?
control system.
This is typical jargon for an enclosure that can house Power feed, filtering, fusing/protection, distribution as well as controller and field interface (discrete and analog I/O as well as motion control and feedback). This can be pressurized to keep dust out.

It could also refer to the display's enclosure (typically a flat LCD touchscreen). This may be pressurized as well to keep dust out.

Why do you ask? does the type of control system determine the word used?​ How large is the box?
Enclosure can be small or large. Depends on what it's housing. See above.​ It seems like the box is a cabinet...Is that right?
In some cases. I would call a cabinet a type of enclosure. I am trying to translate to the most common/generic usage. 

Your operator interface's enclosure would typically not be a cabinet. Cabinet implies doors and shelves or bays (computer equipment, servers, etc) whereas an enclosure is more generic and describes a box.

check out this link.
http://www.hoffmanonline.com/product_catalog/index.aspx?cat_1=34​You'll note that the MAIN page has enclosure all over the place and a small link says "cabinet configurator". This is because if you say "enclosure", everyone knows what you're referring to.​Saludos


----------



## JazzRock

Friends: 
Regarding power distribution or industrial terminology, RECINTO means some kind of room or space where different activities are carried out. 
I would NEVER translate enclosure as RECINTO. I usually translate LOCATION as RECINTO when working with electrical standards (NEMA, NFPA, etc.). Example: "Class A Locations...." can be translated as "Recintos Clase A" o "Recintos Tipo A". 
You are probably talking about a GABINETE. 
Enclosure is what contains certain devices, like contactors, electronic circuits, etc. That would be a GABINETE in Spanish.
Another possibility I use for ENCLOSURE is "ENCAPSULAMIENTO", especially when defining what contains a sensor or transductor.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## ElCuartoMago

and your take on these links?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=780485

http://www.sapiensman.com/ESDictionary/E/Technical_vocabulary_Spanish(E8-A).htm

gabiente = cabinet. I like encapsulamiento as it seems more generic.

However it appears like the most common form is cabinet regardless of the size.

I.E. in the case where the enclosure is small with no access doors such as to house only a touchscreen. you would typically also call that a cabinet. Correct?


----------



## JazzRock

In general, I understand ENCLOSURE as the most generic form for what we are talking about. I personally prefer GABINETE for electrical enclosures where electrical control devices are contained. I think that ENCAPSULAMIENTO is better for translating very small enclosures, for example what contains a small integrated circuit. I don't know if you understand what I'm trying to express, particularly what I stated about the word RECINTO that you wanted to use.


----------



## ElCuartoMago

I told tech pubs to go with gabinete.

Most of my people (PR) would be OK with caja de control but we're used to spanglish and can make the necessary correlation. A colombian friend in a similar field feels that gabinete or caja might be more appropriate for a detached enclosure and compartimiento for one integral to the machine.

there are so many ways to communicate the concept.

I'm looking for the most correct/universal means of doing so as what's typical usually depends on where the Spanish was learned and prefer not to communicate in colloquialisms.


gracias a todos por ayudarme con esto.


----------



## JazzRock

Just a few images:

"GABINETE ELÉCTRICO"
http://images.google.cl/images?hl=es&q="gabinete electrico"&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

And even more specific, "TABLERO ELÉCTRICO"
http://images.google.cl/images?hl=es&um=1&sa=1&q="tablero+electrico"&btnG=Buscar+imágenes&aq=f&oq=

IN ENGLISH, "ELECTRICAL ENCLOSURE":
http://images.google.cl/images?hl=e...ical+enclosure"&btnG=Buscar+imágenes&aq=f&oq=

Cheers!!


----------



## ElCuartoMago

tablero is the (control) panel however and is what goes inside the gabinete (control) cabinet/enclosure.

thanks for the pics.

This is a great forum. "technical" translations are usually not as cut & dried as the typical conversational translations.


----------



## JazzRock

Hey Fourth Magician: 
It is not my intention to make this thread endless, but I'd like to set clear that at least in Chile many people call a cabinet "TABLERO". At least I would never understand TABLERO as what a CABINET contains.
I mean, TABLERO, PANEL and GABINETE are synonyms in electrical jargon.
Inside the panel you will find stuff such as:
- Interruptores (breakers)
- Contactores (contactors)
- Bornes or borneras or regletas (terminal strips)

Etc.................


----------

